# Wedding Wine Is Ready!



## PolishWineP (Jun 11, 2006)

Our wedding wine is finally ready!




Last Sunday, Poor Bert and I were enjoying the joys of our screen porch when he mentioned that we still didn't have labels for the wedding wine to be served at our daughter's wedding on 6/17. Oh no!



I sent a message to George who designed numerous version from whichwe could choose. We figured out just what we wanted and George got them printed and into the mail to us. They are now on the bottles and they are ready to go to the reception site. 


George, without your great_ customer service, _we would be like a nail with threads. You are the knightwho saved the P.W.P. I knight you, Sir George! We love the labels, and for some reason want to share some pictures with all of y'all. (We heard somewhere that people around here like pictures.



)


























NOW they can get married!


----------



## Waldo (Jun 11, 2006)

George.........The Knight in shining armor 


PWP..Great looking wine...what kind is it?


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 11, 2006)

Riesling


----------



## Pepere (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh Princess of all things Polish andwiney:






Your Riesling looks fabulous dahling and the labels are super. I'm sure all will appreciate your hard work and labors on the happy day.


----------



## geocorn (Jun 11, 2006)

I am glad the labels worked well.


I have been called a lot of things



, but never a "knight in shining armor."


Thank you.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 12, 2006)

Beautiful wines PWP. If you are having a Polish wedding for your daughter there is nothing that compares. We've had lots of Polish weddings in my family and they are so much fun!!!!! Great foods, lots of wine and plenty of polka music. Seems likethey went on for days.


Hope you will post lots of pictures!!!


BTW, I love your walls. Did you paint them?


Ramona


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 12, 2006)

This will not be a Polish wedding. It will be a Norwegian wedding. She wasn't lucky enough to get any of my blood line.



I don't think it will really crank up until the grandmothers have left. I'm looking forward to seeking the relatives. Poor Bert has some that are just a hoot!


Yes, I'm the one who did the walls. I had a great time doing them. That technique is great for hiding flaws in the walls!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 12, 2006)

Great looking wine and labels. Have you got enough there? Must be a small wedding.



Enough there for the bride and groom, but what is everybody else going to toast with?


The walls do look great- and you aren't hiding any flaws, you are accentuating the character of the house.


----------



## paubin (Jun 19, 2006)

Congrates PWP to your daughter and new son in law as well as you and
Bert! I saw by the labels that the happy day was last Sat. I hope the
day was filled with all great memories for everyone involved. The wine
looks wonderful!



Pete



PS...I hope you got all the empties back! The mental picture I got of
you running from table to table snatching empties had me lmao ( I have
a very active imagination).


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 19, 2006)

That was a day I tried to not care about much of anything. I tried very hard to just let go and have fun.



But it does conjure up some good images.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 19, 2006)

So when will we be privy to see photos of the event ? *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 20, 2006)

You want pictures of us in the privy?


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm having some troubles getting the pictures to load.



But I will get some on here.


----------



## earl (Jun 20, 2006)

Ya hey, dat dere weddin was a hoot...doncha noo.


That's my attempt at Norwegian typing.


earl


----------



## Angell Wine (Jun 21, 2006)

was it a shotgun wedding or your normally run of the mill pistol wedding.


----------

